# thinnest fountain pen



## DannyHeatley (Sep 15, 2012)

I was wondering what was the thinnest kit you've seen for a fountain pen. Finish isn't important. 

Thank you


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 15, 2012)

New Series from Berea is one of the thinner ones I know of.


----------



## Dustygoose (Sep 15, 2012)

Artisan signature from CSUSA.  It's a snap cap but is very thin.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 15, 2012)

Flat Top American from Berea ..... Not one of my favorites however.


----------



## DannyHeatley (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 16, 2012)

The CSUSA Artisan and the PSI Traditional are the smallest I've seen or turned. They both use 10mm tubes amd are snap caps.


----------

